# I bought this on Ebay



## skeezer (Dec 8, 2021)

Should have it Friday.

Skeezer


----------



## Whizzerick (Dec 9, 2021)

You beat me to it...


----------



## mikecuda (Dec 29, 2021)

skeezer said:


> Should have it Friday.
> 
> Skeezer
> 
> View attachment 1524430



Sweet.        I must of been asleep at the wheel.  Great score!!!!!


----------

